

FanSnap Is Now Part of SeatGeek - breaksyourheart
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/fansnap

======
speakofcolor
The (overly) dramatic coverage of this on Forbes:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2013/12/19/seatge...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/karstenstrauss/2013/12/19/seatgeek-
snuffs-out-competition/)

------
bushido
I went to the article imagining the worst, due to the overly ill-spirited
title on HN "SeatGeek Acquires Better-Funded Competitor FanSnap".

Fortunately they only mention the funding in regards to them acquired co.
having funding before SeatGeek started. Which is a testament to hard work, and
not needing to be the first to launch a similar idea to succeed.

The title needs to be changed on HN though.

------
kapilkale
This is awesome. Congrats to the SeatGeek team.

~~~
etrautmann
Likewise, congrats to Jack, Russ, et al.

------
pbreit
An instance where headline should be corrected (currently: "SeatGeek Acquires
Better-Funded Competitor FanSnap").

FanSnap strikes me as a better name.

~~~
barryswenson
Why?

~~~
pbreit
"Geek" doesn't belong in mass market product name, IMO. And FanSnap is a plain
ole decent name.

~~~
kapkapkap
Seemed to work out alright for geeksquad.

~~~
pbreit
Hard to say. But it makes a lot more sense for that service.

